# Teste do sensor de temperatura Ecowitt/Froggit



## Toby (25 Nov 2021 às 06:28)

Bom dia,

Recebi uma pequena sonda WH32A que comparei com uma SHT35.
O WH32A é idêntico ao WH31, mas com um sensor de pressão.
Assim estabilizei as duas sondas no meu escritório, depois foram colocadas sob abrigo no exterior (não compare os valores com as minhas outras sondas: não estão no mesmo lugar).







Observação: é necessário mais tempo para estabilizar (a este preço é lógico).











Pode-se dizer que esta pequena sonda não tem nada de que se envergonhar em comparação com uma SHT35, é mais lenta mas muito mais rápida do que a Lidl and Co.

O WH31/32 pode ser utilizado isoladamente ou em linha com a gateway.

WH31 em Froggit: 13,49 euros (+10 euros de envio)
WH31 na Ecowitt: 16,23$ = 15 euros (IVA e envio incluídos)
WH31+gateway em Froggit: 53,99 euros +10 euros de envio)
WH31 +gateway na Ecowitt: 49,98$ = 46 euros (IVA e envio incluídos)
Escusado será dizer que esta sonda não será útil se não respeitar uma montagem correcta. 

Posso tentar fazer um abrigo a um preço baixo se houver pessoas realmente interessadas (não vou gastar dinheiro para nada).


----------



## Toby (25 Nov 2021 às 19:56)

Boa noite,

Podemos ver o atraso na reacção desta sonda, mas ela ainda é muito representativa da situação meteorológica.

PS: Os ficheiros PDF são os valores das duas sondas (para os interessados)


----------



## Toby (28 Nov 2021 às 20:08)

Boa noite,

Vê-se que este pequeno sensor carece de um pouco de capacidade de resposta em humidade e tem um pouco de dificuldade com temperaturas baixas.
Dependendo do preço, ainda é totalmente utilizável.


----------

